# The Sandy storm



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I have an appointment Monday for a chimney sweep to prepare for the storm just in case. I wish I didn't put that off. Other than that I'm ready. Anybody else watching that storm?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Anywhere from 0-24 inches. Wooo hooo!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Way to narrow that down.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks like it's also headed for CB and TI and then come over here for a visit.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...eparedness/462156-sandy-may-come-calling.html


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Going on a "bread and milk" run this weekend. (That includes a good supply of action/holiday flicks). 

Either way we are going to get temps in the 30s and rain.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep it's my job to watch all storms.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Watching it in case my sister and I or some of us need to go over to Easton MD and stay with ageing parents. Last storm - Isabel, sloshed and flooded them on inlet off the chesapeake bay. What a mess covering several months and a breakdown of father. I wanted to go, then found out too late they were closing the bay bridge. Can't let that happen again. It was too hard on them. s


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm cooking up everything in the fridge today and tommorrow then working the weekend. Last year we lost power for 1 week Oct 30 to Nov 6.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to stock up the the NECESSARY FOR SURVIVAL items:

Ice Cream (Blue Bunny,,,,lots)
Smoked Oysters
Coffee
Beef
peanutButter/Honey

Clean longJohns

Guess that's about it....


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

sapphira said:


> Watching it in case my sister and I or some of us need to go over to Easton MD and stay with ageing parents. Last storm - Isabel, sloshed and flooded them on inlet off the chesapeake bay. What a mess covering several months and a breakdown of father. I wanted to go, then found out too late they were closing the bay bridge. Can't let that happen again. It was too hard on them. s


I don't know how long your parents have lived there. If this is an historic storm as some say, it might be a good idea to get them out before it hits. It's possibly no one alive will have seen a storm this severe in that area. Since it's coiniciding with a full moon meaning high tide, flooding is apt to be much higher.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, I would get them out. Better safe than sorry. Besides, this could end up as an ice storm which is 100x worse.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I want to play with the pie irons when the electricity goes off, pop some corn, roast marshmallows.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm heading to the gas station tomorrow night to fill the generator and gas can, along with the truck. Both motorcycles are full of gas (to drain to use in the generator if needed).

Last storm in the area, we lost power for 4 days,... This one looks like it could take the power out longer.

Got plenty of food, we just use the generator to keep the fridge cold, a light or two, and the stereo in case we get tired of cranking the Victrola up.

I actually enjoy it when we lose power, but it's amazing how much people in this area freak if it's out for more than two hours.

Hopefully it won't be as bad for people as they are forecasting.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup. Headed to Jersey. I've still got limbs from my grandfather's maple on the ground from LAST year's storm. 

Mostly ready. Just need to put away the yard furniture, bird feeders and such. Cover the broccoli plants, top off the truck's tank, get some gas for the generator and bake up a storm (pun actually intended) because you need goodies for a storm. I just got myself a USB car converter plug so at least I'll be able to recharge the Kindle if need be. 

The only thing that really concerns me--the leaves have only just started to fall around here and my GF's maple isn't even starting to turn yet. The tree trimmers were scheduled for next week, so who knows.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

"Cover the broccoli plants"

Why????? Yuk.....

Forget that......Ice Cream!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Broccoli's good for you L.A. Besides there's something on your list that would kill me. So I'm gonna stick with mine.

You gonna complain when I post the pics of the baked yummies?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

"Kill You??

......The clean longJohns???????


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Oysters.

Allergic.

Besides, they swim in their own poop.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Technically if they're off the Jersey shore they're swimming in community poop soup unlike our pristine New England shellfish who are trained to poop in Long Island Sound.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

If they are out here,,,,,They hang down from the bull calves...they start the swimmers..


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Then why did you call them "oysters"? Why couldn't you just say smoked ba---I mean testicles?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Aww man I got sidetracked to this article about a sea cucumber ROFL
A Kona Hawaii Scuba Diver blabbers on: Sure you thought it was oysters.... where pearl necklaces really come from....


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Rocky Mountain Oysters....

Better than broccoli....(yukyukyukyukkkkkkkk))))))


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I had to make sure I was still on safe search.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/rmc/lowres/rmcn44l.jpg


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Good luck you guys. I know the feeling way too well for way too many years. Use common sense....don't get caught up in the weather channel hype any more than to just glean from the information what the realistic scenario is. They tend to give worst case scenarios in order to cover their back sides. I quit them awhile back and now just stick to NOAA weather information.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> I actually enjoy it when we lose power, but it's amazing how much people in this area freak if it's out for more than two hours.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be as bad for people as they are forecasting.


Because some people dont have a generator or a wood stove or water you can get without a water pump


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

foxfiredidit said:


> Good luck you guys. I know the feeling way too well for way too many years. Use common sense....don't get caught up in the weather channel hype any more than to just glean from the information what the realistic scenario is. They tend to give worst case scenarios in order to cover their back sides. I quit them awhile back and now just stick to NOAA weather information.


The local stations are like that too. Another snowmageddon is on the way. Possibly. It is amazing that people make a living off of saying, "It may or may not rain today".


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Babies swim in their own poop. Oysters rule.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

foxfiredidit said:


> Good luck you guys. I know the feeling way too well for way too many years. Use common sense....don't get caught up in the weather channel hype any more than to just glean from the information what the realistic scenario is. They tend to give worst case scenarios in order to cover their back sides. I quit them awhile back and now just stick to NOAA weather information.


In 1985 two weather flows merged and dumped huge amounts of water on the Appalachians. Some places got 8"+. The flood here was calculated to be a 2,250 year flood. That was the flood of record for the local river. The creek through the property saw a flood of record in 1950. If they coincide this time, it will be brutal.

I'm watching this one closely.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Well.. now they are showing it coming inland here pretty much on top of us around the DC to Dover area... No matter where in there, we're gonna get hammered.. .

I've got a couple packages of Pat O'Brian's Hurricane mix and some dark rum, maybe we need to call some friends and have a Hurricane Party...

Wish we had out place out there Darren.. Ya'll will probably get some rain, but I bet you won't get the winds like this area will.. I'd be driving that way if we had the place already (they just did the appraisal yesterday)


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

A tree limb fell and hit the house 3 years back. Ever since then my brother wets himself over every gust.

If it is going to happen it will happen. If you're going to prepare then prepare. 

The next few days are going to be miserable for me as he'll be whining and crapping cupcakes the whole time.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

It will most likely have some effect where I live in NW Virginia. I'm as ready as I can be except for making a final pass through the garden.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Chimney sweep? They're good for storm preparations? 

Be safe in the storm.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Chimney sweep? They're good for storm preparations?
> 
> Be safe in the storm.


Behind the storm is a lot of cold air. HIgher than likely chance of power outages means the fireplace has to be ready.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Chimney sweep? They're good for storm preparations?
> 
> Be safe in the storm.


The chimney should be cleaned at least once a year. Fireplaces can be used a lot here up North. The last thing Doodle needs is a house fire on top of a hurricane.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Please dont hit NY, Please dont hit NY, Please dont hit NY

It's already being call the frankenstorm of all storms since the last 100 yr storm up north.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It does seem to have the potential to be a very dangerous storm. Those sustained winds over several days with all those trees still full of leaves... recipe for many disasters.

No heroes, please! Stay safe, all, and please check in when you can. I'll be thinking of you and hoping for the best!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

sapphira said:


> Watching it in case my sister and I or some of us need to go over to Easton MD and stay with ageing parents.


Wish I was closer to them, I'd offer to check in on them. I'm in the next county north about the farthest point away from them. I've heard Delmarva is most likely right in the path. :hohum: NOT looking forward to all that rain!!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Now they are saying we could get several feet of snow.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

We're gonna get it. As much as I love snow, I really hope this is just a rain event. I really don't want snow on my pretty autumn colored trees....










....or lose my grandfather's maple








(standing on the ground looking up at it--yikers!)


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dude, what zone are you in? Your leaves haven't even turned yet. We're out (of them) here.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm about 15-20 miles west of NYC. That big maple is always the last one to turn and drop it's leaves.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Ugh I don't want a bunch of rain or storm I just started a big for me logging job n that will shut me down for a few days.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Snow on a tree with green leaves can be so heavy that it breaks the limbs!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Is this the storm you guys are referring too? 

Worst storm in 100 years: East Coast waits in terror for Frankenstorm &mdash; RT


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

MD governor has declared a state of emergency. That euro model near draws a line over the family home. I would stay but everyone is freaking out so I agreed to stay with a friend in Easton.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

cindilu said:


> Is this the storm you guys are referring too?
> 
> Worst storm in 100 years: East Coast waits in terror for Frankenstorm &mdash; RT


Yes, that would be the storm... Hopefully it will kinda peter out before it gets to us.. OR, better yet, just stays out to sea..


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Terri said:


> Snow on a tree with green leaves can be so heavy that it breaks the limbs!


Last year's Halloween snow storm here is how I lost the little maple that my uncle had planted in the front yard. It was about half the size of that big one in the back yard. {{{{shudder}}}}


----------



## wajbess (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm in Rhode Island and people are actually taking it seriously after Irene left us without power for a week last year. 

We just stocked up on water, canned goods and staples, filled gas tanks (lines already out to the street at the pumps), and checked on the generators. Tomorrow we'll bake, make soups, ham dinner, and put all yard stuff away. 

So thankful we didn't move to our land in a camper while our other house is being renovated. The land was too soft for the camper, so we're staying put nearby in a rental home. Wow, I can't imagine being in a camper with kids during what looks like a "monster" storm!!! 

Stay safe neighbors along the coast!!!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't watch television much....never even knew there was a storm until some of the clients we have on the east coast sent panic messages today about how to keep working if the electric goes off.

So then I am wondering...if the storm is that bad --- are ya doin at work?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> Yes, that would be the storm... Hopefully it will kinda peter out before it gets to us.. OR, better yet, just stays out to sea..


Prayers for you guys on the east coast. This is the time I would be amping up on preps and getting ready.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

This Sandy is scary....I think all you single girls best head west.....for you own

safety and good.....I'll be waiting here for ya...... Horses are put up and the

gates open....

What ya waiting for????...Hurry Up......:icecream:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

What flavor ice cream you got there?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Tommyice said:


> What flavor ice cream you got there?


Smoked Oyster.....hehe

I've got broccoli flavor in the freezer....just for you


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

When its done with you, it is going to hit me. I'm far enough north that we will see heavy rain and wind first and then it will turn to snow.

The big thing that worries me is that my power grid here is connected to your power grid there....I did a prep shop tonight. I have places to bug out to if need be. I am sorry that I havent got my snow tires on yet.
Hopefully, I wont need them.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

L.A. said:


> Smoked Oyster.....hehe


hehehe are they your oysters? hehehe


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Tommyice said:


> hehehe are they your oysters? hehehe


No,,Mine aren't smoked........just Smoke'n


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Connecticut Expects Powerful Punch From Hurricane Sandy - WPIX
I made the kids bring 3 days worth of firewood in the cellar through the bulkhead if this storm's going to go 36 hours I'm not running to the woodpile.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Gas tank filled, snow tires on, candles, food and propane heat. Irene devastated this region and we are still recovering. I woke up to see the neighbor's propane tank floating by. I live on the second floor, the North river had spilled over its banks a quarter mile away and water was rushing around the house. I was able to get the boys, cash, birth certificates,etc in the car and to safety. I am very concerned and extremely respectful of what Mother Nature can do. If this is worse than Irene, it will be horrific.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

L.A. said:


> No,,Mine aren't smoked........just Smoke'n


I'd like to give you the Cheesiness Award...for having one of the cheesiest responses I have seen in a while. Also, I am qualified in giving this award as I am from the "cheese state" and grew up a "cheesehead"...and of course...have a dorkus and cheesy attitude.

However, I still shake my head in response. That's just...you know...bad. lol


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Some people called canned smoked oysters smoked boogers in MD. I happen to like them with a nice goat cheese and crackers. I can't imagine making typical ice cream with any type of oyster--something savory perhaps. I prefer them raw with a twist of lemon and a squirt of hot sauce. Haven't had anything like a good Bay oyster or blue crab in ages...I miss living near the ocean very much.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Until this thread, I did not realize how many of ya'll are in the potential path of this storm... It looks like half the forum...Mais cher! This is gonna call for some drastic measures now.

First, got to make a huge vat of Pat O'Brian's fortifying elixir for kicking off a proper hurricane party...

:stirpot: <~~~ normally I cook in this thing, but I'll be mixing the above mentioned POB drinks in it this weekend.

Next, I'll round up everyone I know in in the Interwebs and in the meatworld too... :nanner::nanner::nanner: :nanner: :nanner: :nanner:

...and at the count of ten, we'll all huff n puff :sing: and blow that hurricane back, and she'll turn into just another fishstorm...

More than half the time, it's been known to work, lolol! 


Seriously, here's hoping all ya'll stay safe.
:grouphug:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

WhyNot said:


> I don't watch television much....never even knew there was a storm until some of the clients we have on the east coast sent panic messages today about how to keep working if the electric goes off.
> 
> So then I am wondering...if the storm is that bad --- are ya doin at work?


Because some of us work keeping others of us alive. There are no snow days and storm days for health care workers


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Shygal said:


> Because some of us work keeping others of us alive. There are no snow days and storm days for health care workers


I've got my overnite bag packed. Have a feeling they will start calling us in tomorrow night to cover until Tuesday. My oldest son will stay here with my youngest. Plans AB&C in place for them. I hate to leave and wouldn't if they were younger. If the roads are washed out or blocked with debris, I may be gone longer. Neighbors up the road in case they need to leave...they are twenty-two and sixteen respectively.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> Because some of us work keeping others of us alive. There are no snow days and storm days for health care workers


This is correct: I have driven through many blizzards to get to work. I drove a Silverado with mud/snow tires. That gave me both grip and clearance.

I was absolutely furious when a clerk decided to give me non-snow tires instead of snow tires: he said it would serve me just as well and save me money as well, as I just did not NEED snow tires! 

I made them take them off and give me snow tires, of course! :grit:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Hope you guys weather the storm OK. Just a thought, but many of the Katrina folks who showed up here wished they had taken more $'s out of the ATM earlier. Lines were down to their banks for a while. Now if you are staying home, money is the least of your worries. Keep plenty of board games handy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

To all of the HealthCare workers....HUGS..I wish I had the money to pay you to stay home during this terrible storm coming in our path..I know working as a CNA for over 20+ years I hated traveling & working when there was bad weather...then hearing that it was mandatory for you to stay if the other staff doesn't show up... I remember crying a few times in private because I RISKED MY LIFE to get to work ( I left for work @ 5:30 am.. to work my 6:00 am to 2:00 pm shift for many years..it is the most dangerous time to drive...as no one is on the road that early and if it was snowing the plow trucks never seemed to have the roads cleared)you should be risking yours so I can go home to my family..Thank you and stay SAFE.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Not ready but I will do the best I can.Hope the truck will make it up the mountain just incase I need to go tend to the horses.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh lovely...they are saying we could get up to a foot of snow and 60 to 80 MPH wind....


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well the trees here are really starting to twitch now. On the upside, the leaves are coming down. LOL. Still putting outside stuff away, just popped in for some coffee. Once that's done, it's on to baking up some cookies, muffins and breads, backing up the computers and finding my bag of "OMG the electricity is out" emergency knitting projects.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Record-setting storm could pummel Connecticut - GreenwichTime
At work today I was hearing about this and a bunch of other stuff. I hated not knowing what was on the news, but the day went by fast.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Having grown up on the Gulf Coast, and being no stranger to tropical weather systems, one thing that never ceases to amaze me is how COLD they are when they hit up here. Sandy makes the second hurricane I've dealt with since I've lived in Virginia, along with a pocketful of tropical storms. 

As for what I'm doing at work during this and every weather event - I make sure you get the news, or at least that the news is there for you to get if you want to get it.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

All that warm air comes up here. Our forecast is saying high temps in the 60s and low temps in the 40s for the week.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

My daughter just said to me "Red skies in the morning sailors take warning. You were right mom the sky is pink and everything has a reddish tint." I told her that's what it's going to look like when the sun comes up and if you see green be nervous lol.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll be heading out to work in a little bit. Should be a fun day--we got our delivery truck in the middle of the night so they'll be water and batteries. And crazy people there to buy them. Probably the same crazy people that realize they're going to need their medication this week, but won't have any refills on their prescriptions left.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Snow is already setting in and they have closed the schools.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

The govener has ask New Jersey to evacuate, where on the map are you at Leslie?
And has anyone heard from CB?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That's good that you'll be able to get a stocked on batteries, Leslie. 

But seriously, I hope everyone's prepared and weathers the storm well. I don't want to see anything happen to any of you all. Stay safe and check in when you can!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm in Northern Bergen County--close to the Rockland Cty, NY border (top of the Palisades). Only the low lying areas of our county have been suggested to evacuate. Our town is on the tidal Hackensack River right below the resevoir's dam. Even with Floyd (back in 99) the water from the river was still about a 1/4 mile away from my house. Where I am in town, flooding isn't the concern (grandparents wisely chose the property that is the highest point in town). We will, however, be losing power. Our substation is about 30 feet from the river (river never flooded when they built it there--now it floods every year. Hmmmm could the water company have anything to do with that? I wonder? (story for another day) Temporary substations have been set up in the next town over, far from the river for us, but it'll take a few days to get it up and running. Not to worry, got a generator for the standing freezer and fridge, plenty of emergency lanterns. Cell phones, iPod and Kindle all charged. Computers backed up and files are on another server. Bag packed for me and one for the dog (he's got food, water and toys) are in the sheltered hallway that leads to the garage. 

Mostly worried about the wind with our trees. Don't have shutters but all the blinds/shades are down, drapes drawn in case a branch comes through the windows. 

It's the shore towns that have the mandatory evacs--Long Beach Island, Atlantic City, Sea Bright, those areas) As for the gov'nur, we won't leave the beaches until he tells us to "get the Hell off of the beach." LOL

Another thread here, someone mentioned they hope Poseidon takes it easy on us. Now all I've got stuck in my head is the Cracken scene from Clash of the Titans. Now where did I put my flying horse?

Parts of Brooklyn have been evacuated. I would imagine CB is part of that. He's right on the bay.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I suggest filling up your bathtub with water and anything else you can put water in.
Remember some of ya'll could become amish shortly, prepare as though you are...LOL


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Already done. I've read my FEMA Guide to Living Amish. LMAO!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Speaking of Amish, the last I heard CB was prepping for the storm.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wind is here and bits of snow blowing.i hope it doesnt do what they say..one says 1 to 2 feet of snow the other says up to 4ft of snow.thursday it was 80f here...how can that be....generator,gas,chainsaws,plow on tractor.ready as i can be....yall be safe.

sidenote...this is good deer hanging weather...i hate field dressing game in blizzards.but i done it before and will do it again if one comes by.i have mushrooms to harvest too.....lol...in the snow ...how crazy is that.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Everyone be safe.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

snow is a blessing when the power is out, you have a place to put the food so it's cold and lots of water to melt on your woodstove. If you're melting snow it goes much faster if you have a pot half full of warm water and put the snow in that--it will melt instantly and you can get water a lot quicker--just filling a pot with snow and putting it on the stove takes ridiculously FOREVER to melt.

If your dogs aren't used to snow they might hold their pee--dig down a place to grass so they dont' get all waterlogged (this happened to one of my dogs, when we got the four foot dump--she didn't know what to do in the DEEP snow. The other one just tunnelled around ha.

If you have a safe place to stand where you won't get impaled or crushed by falling trees/flying debri be sure to get out into the wind and feel the power and hear the music the storm makes. I loved doing that--the Oregon coast actually gets a hurricane(or two) every year and I got to enjoy them. You can feel the grinding of tree's roots in the ground as the wind pulls at them, there is a low tone like a pipe organ or a freight train...it's absolutely incredible to feel that power.

I hope y'all are safe, and get through the aftermath and cleanup best you can. And remember you might make some new friends as you help your neighbors.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> I'll be heading out to work in a little bit. Should be a fun day--we got our delivery truck in the middle of the night so they'll be water and batteries. And crazy people there to buy them. Probably the same crazy people that realize they're going to need their medication this week, but won't have any refills on their prescriptions left.


Governor closed the highways to trucks here at 11am and all vehicles 1pm. Glad I'm not working the storm. The worst is supposed to be 3pm to 3am here. I'm surprised we have power. Some got closed due to evacuation and flooding.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

My sister is in Cape May. Haven't heard from her. Probably won't at this point. Will put in my 2cents with the big guy for all y'all. Stay safe.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

City's going to try and ride it out and they're as prepped as they can be. They still might have to evacuate though.

Please everyone, be safe and check in when you can!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Work shut down at 3pm. Police chief told us to close and go home. People were still coming in and calling to see if they could get a refill. Stupid buttheads. You know it's not like this storm was a surprise, yet some of them are still surprised it's storming outside.

Now I know why I'm a hermit.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm surprized that you still have internet.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Cause I still have electric. Not Amish. Yet. We've got a pool going on when the powers going out. Dad says 9pm. I'm optimistic and saying 2am. (it has flickered once or twice but not enough to kick off the sensitive electronics)


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Not to late to head west.....I left the gate open....:icecream:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

My chicken shed looks safe only that little tree in the background fell so far and hung up on another tree. That giant oak is leaning away from it after dropping tree sized branches the storm before.








This is a zoomed shot. No trees can fall on my house.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Still have power here. Lots of wind and rain though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

My brother and his DW live in Cape Cod..he reports rain and high winds yet nothing extreme so far..

Youngest DD lives in Trenton, NJ..she hasn't had any electricity since 9-ish this morning..very high winds and lots of rain..

Youngest son moved recently from Philly into the New Jersey "interior"..LOL..rain and winds..

They all have prepared quite well..water, foodstuffs..etc. I've fried my brain watching TV coverage this afternoon..when I discovered that the "reporters" said the word "basically" an average of 3 times per news story, I shut it off..


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Just got off the phone with my friend from WV. They've been getting rain and snow mix today with high winds and they're supposed to end up with 1'-2' snow. So glad I moved from there!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

It looks like I am just far enough south and west to miss the wind and rain from Sandy on its way north and just far enough east to miss the snow and wind tonight. That's good because I much rather watch on TV than have to be in it. One reason I moved here from Hampton was because I was worried a big storm might wash my condo into the Chesapeake Bay. Any decent hurricane or nor'easter could push the bay over the flood-wall and flood my ground floor. 

Whoops. Might have written that to soon. Wind just picked up and is gusting to about 45 mph. Won't take much to push the snow a little farther east.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I believe this is alright for me to post since I will not include names. This just recently went through our wire.

To our client: We just recieved alarm that the servers in your NY office are down, they were on generators, can you confirm status?

Our client to us: Yes generator is down, all is down, Manhattan is under water.

--------

I am not sure how alarming that should be as I have not searched the net for news...but even those systems that went to generators they had to shut down due to water levels.

So...you know...not good.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Clifton New Jersey must now be out of power. I don't know where anyone is actually at except statewise. I say they must be because servers there just switched to generators.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Half of Manhattan underwater, as superstorm batters NYC | News.com.au


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

The bulk of the storm has passed me by now - it's still raining and still windy, but not so much. I lost internet early in the afternoon at home. Remarkably, the power is more or less still up - it went out several times for a minute or two, but always came back on. 

Coming into work this morning, I encountered no downed trees, and all of the roads were passable. I went to bed early (on the assumption that I was going to be called in in the middle of the night, but I wasn't) and the winds were sustained in the 40's mph. Throughout the night, several gusts of wind shook the house enough to wake me up - so it's pretty much a miracle we came though things as well as we did.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Tried calling Leslie, phone went streight to voice mail.


----------



## cindybode (Oct 5, 2002)

Major rain and wind up here - I was watching the news last night, and they were showing the waves crashing over the breakwall and flooding the highway. I'm sure that's common for a lot of you, but this is Lake Erie on the east side of Cleveland! That kind of stuff just doesn't happen up here.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I skipped most of last nights sleep, watching CNN. I do hope everybody is ok, it looks all very scary!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

boy howdy...this wind was/is something.its sounds like a freight train here.its still blowing hard here.if you had anything not chained up or screwed down its gone to the next county here for sure.its not over yet..its cold too..screw this crap...i am sending my application to texas for a winter time job/position today.

my new motto...have tools/tractor will travel....roflmao


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I hope our folks will start checking in soon....

Hey Elk, can you swing by and pick me up along the way? That is, as long as you head back before it gets too hot there!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

y'all should come here, no natural disasters if you do not count my government and it's inhabitants. I do have a big pot of mulled apple juice simmering on the stove.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> I hope our folks will start checking in soon....
> 
> Hey Elk, can you swing by and pick me up along the way? That is, as long as you head back before it gets too hot there!


aint that the truth..i would have to hibernate all summer in the root cellar drinking ice tea.....lol

this extreme weather stuff is starting to suck !!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Groene Pionier said:


> y'all should come here, no natural disasters if you do not count my government and it's inhabitants. I do have a big pot of mulled apple juice simmering on the stove.



i am sure i would be in jail before 30 days was up....lol...you would have to keep me locked up in a broom closet for my own good.....lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Leslie called me, she has no electric, and a woman with a pointed hat on a bicycle flew by her window...LOL


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

elkhound said:


> i am sure i would be in jail before 30 days was up....lol...you would have to keep me locked up in a broom closet for my own good.....lol


In jail? for what? have you never heard about our laws and punishments? they are a joke! and we condone a lot of things ....like prostitution and marihuana use. I stick with my mulled apple juice but one apparantly can have a blast here...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Groene Pionier said:


> In jail? for what? have you never heard about our laws and punishments? they are a joke! and we condone a lot of things ....like prostitution and marihuana use. I stick with my mulled apple juice but one apparantly can have a blast here...


lol...i dont need either of those two items.....you might get jailed for washing a pet bear in the front yard....lol..bar a soap in one had and waterhose in the other and me rolling around on the ground...lol.......charges would be cruelty to animals.....roflmao

i bet they would frown on my pocket knives and my 45 in my hip pocket.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

GP, I don't think the tractor would make it that far! :happy2:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

we need us a big island in the pacific with a giant air conditioner so we all can live and do as we please.....and have our prefered weather....lol


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Leslie called me, she has no electric, and a woman with a pointed hat on a bicycle flew by her window...LOL


The lady with the pointi hat, was probably pelosie ! LOL


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The news today said that 30 inches of snow has fallen in the mountains, but I did not catch WHAT mountains!

SOMEBODY is having a snow day, though!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

elkhound said:


> lol...i dont need either of those two items.....you might get jailed for washing a pet bear in the front yard....lol..bar a soap in one had and waterhose in the other and me rolling around on the ground...lol.......charges would be cruelty to animals.....roflmao
> 
> i bet they would frown on my pocket knives and my 45 in my hip pocket.


cruelty to animals--yeah right haha!:icecream:


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

elkhound said:


> lol...i dont need either of those two items.....you might get jailed for washing a pet bear in the front yard....lol..bar a soap in one had and waterhose in the other and me rolling around on the ground...lol.......charges would be cruelty to animals.....roflmao
> 
> i bet they would frown on my pocket knives and my 45 in my hip pocket.





wyld thang said:


> cruelty to animals--yeah right haha!:icecream:


we do have a party for the animals:
Party for the Animals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
but this is getting so much off topic! :hijacked: sorry about that!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> cruelty to animals--yeah right haha!:icecream:


Absolutely!

Some lady dyed her poodle bright pink all by herself, using beet juice, and the animal cruelty people were HYPERVENTILATING!:hair

I never did figure out if they were upset for the animals feelings regarding being pink, or if they were upset because she did not use commercial dye! Personally, if *I* were a white poodle, I would rather be dyed by beets than by chemicals!!!!!!!!:nanner:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

My fingers are orange, I love cheetos.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Groene Pionier said:


> we do have a party for the animals:
> Party for the Animals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> but this is getting so much off topic! :hijacked: sorry about that!


While most here will probably think that party is silly--I gotta say that I think it's cool that such a special interest party can get a seat in Parliament and have some influence in policy. Unlike here where special interest groups lobby and hide under their puppets.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Lots of pictures of flooding in NYC and power out all along the coast.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Fowler said:


> My fingers are orange, I love cheetos.


Reminds me of a really funny story, but if I told it here it would be 9 lines of asterisks. Anyway, it ends with "......eating cheetos. Why?"


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Pictures of flooding: 15 Photos Of Flooding In Binghamton, NY
and a few more: http://www.slate.com/articles/news_..._and_power_outages_in_manhattan_brooklyn.html


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Reminds me of a really funny story, but if I told it here it would be 9 lines of asterisks. Anyway, it ends with "......eating cheetos. Why?"


Does it involve a cheeto reach around?...umm nevermind.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

But I haven't been on a bicycle ... just my broom...made it to town just fine although a dumptruck did clean out the ditch line.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

just got this link from a friend, not sure if it was posted before... sorry if it is double info.
Hurricane Tracker - weather.com


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Went into work early yesterday when we were just getting the rain and squalls. Kept calling my boys and finally heard from them...they had been evacuated twice. Flooding and then a gas line down. They walked up to a neighbors (God Bless her!). Then were able to go back home when the danger was past. I can tell you it was good to finally get home today and see them safe and sound. They had followed instructions we had gone over earlier. They scooped up the cash, important papers and high-tailed when the orders came to leave. They were back home in a couple of hours.

Damage wise not too bad. Irene was much, much worse for us in this area. The funny thing is that all of us who live more than thirty miles away made it into work...while those who lived in a five mile radius of work called in. The nursing home is right by the hospital so generators were ready. Lights flickered once but stayed on. Glad everybody is safe and sound!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Glad to hear you and yours are alright homefire!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

No school again for tommorrow.


----------

